# Custom Order.............



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 11, 2019)

For two Bass Guitars applied on some Curly Maple to fit the Sierra series pens and finished 
with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## mark james (Dec 11, 2019)

Very nice Les.  I envy your finish.


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 11, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Sataro (Dec 11, 2019)

Two very good looking pens with a great finish on them!


----------



## Nickj23 (Dec 12, 2019)

Do you have any info on your dipping method? New to pen turning. I finally got CA glue to work... but I don't think my method is efficient or effective.  I've seen a lot of videos on the turning method. Haven't found anything on dipping.


----------



## Nickj23 (Dec 12, 2019)

My daughter loves your pens by the way


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 12, 2019)

Nickj23 said:


> Do you have any info on your dipping method? New to pen turning. I finally got CA glue to work... but I don't think my method is efficient or effective.  I've seen a lot of videos on the turning method. Haven't found anything on dipping.


 
Nick this is my latest version of my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## Nickj23 (Dec 13, 2019)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Nick this is my latest version of my Dipping Method.
> 
> Les



Thanks! I'm not a big blogger I hadn't noticed you replied   Really appreciate the share!


----------



## Fstfish68 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nicely done .


----------

